# 92 Sentra Ga16 M/T speed sensor?



## 92b13sentra (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey hows it going, I have had this car for awhile now, the speedometer doesnt work. I am trying to locate the speed sensor. I think I have found it, but I am confused. EVERY GA16DE I have seen in a sentra does not have the sensor my car has. There is a sensor on the transmission if you look under the hood. It's by the exhaust manifold, front of engine. I went to a salvage yard and I found a 200sx (i believe) that had the sensor mounted there. I traced the connector to the ECU. Now my question is, does my car have a swap from a different car? There is no open plug running from the ecu that will reach the sensor I am referring to. There is an open plug near the intake manifold running from the ECU, in a bundle, but its not long enough (by about 2 feet) Is that suppose to connect to that sensor? Or am I missing something? I am at work and cannot take pictures, but I am sure there is someone out there that can picture what I am talking about. Thanks guys


----------



## 92b13sentra (Mar 3, 2012)

******after research could this be a B14 Tranny? And thats the Crank Position Sensor? I see you leave it unplugged if thats the case. If this is true, where is the VSS? My speedometer does not work, and I am trying to fix this. Thanks.*******




























any idea?


----------



## M0J0 (May 28, 2009)

The speed sensor is located on the transmission, between the engine and the firewall. The best way to reach it, it to stand next to the car, on the driversside (assuming you're from the US), and look between the engine and the firewall.

You're looking for a circular head with a wire coming from it:










The left part of the above sensor.


----------

